# What are some good walkie talkies?



## ihaveMANHIDE

Need some walkie talkies, any suggestions????


----------



## TheLazyL

Midland GXT FRS/GRMS work for me. Pair came with 120 VAC/12 DCV charger and rechargeable batteries or you can subsitute AA batteries.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Motorola has decent radios. I've been using them for years and they just keep going.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE

What kinda range they got?


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE

Oh haha nevermind! They have 36 miles. They looks badass thanks guys!


----------



## jsriley5

Wouldn't count on that 36 miles though unless you are suspended in the air and have line of sight on the other radio. on the ground I figure much much less. just an fyi


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE

Yeah that's usually how it is. I won't be more than a mile or 2 away from the other radio. Is anyone else using these for comms for SHTF?


----------



## FrankW

Range its a factor of line of sight and wattage.

Even the best $3000 gov't radios will not work w/o LOS (well ok maybe they work around a corner in a pinch due to wattage, but only 1 corner)..

Basically get the most powerful one you can afford this will help with clutter between you and your guy.


----------



## Dixie

BlueZ;217520
Basically get the [B said:


> most powerful one [/B]you can afford this will help with clutter between you and your guy.


I would like model numbers please....good ones.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE

Yeah they have some badass ones, but I'm on a budget.


----------



## ZoomZoom

I'm not looking it up right now, but doesn't GMRS require some sort of license to use? I thought it did so I stick with FRS radios that have several sub-channels for privacy.


----------



## jsriley5

yeah it is supposed to be licensed. also the privacy channels don't give you privacy if you use the tone it just keeps you from hearing anyone not on that tone anyone on the basic channel will still hear you.


----------



## smaj100

*shtf*



ZoomZoom said:


> I'm not looking it up right now, but doesn't GMRS require some sort of license to use? I thought it did so I stick with FRS radios that have several sub-channels for privacy.


Are you really gonna be worried about a license post shtf? :dunno:


----------



## AdmiralD7S

smaj100 said:


> Are you really gonna be worried about a license post shtf? :dunno:


Nope, but until that day comes, I recommend following the rules. The license is cheap, it's good for ?5? years, there's no test, and it keeps you legal. I know of some folks down the road who got fined for transmitting without a license. Just be aware of the consequences of not getting the license.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE

AdmiralD7S said:


> Nope, but until that day comes, I recommend following the rules. The license is cheap, it's good for ?5? years, there's no test, and it keeps you legal. I know of some folks down the road who got fined for transmitting without a license. Just be aware of the consequences of not getting the license.


Yes, until SHTF! Keep it legal, follow the rules and when WROL or SHTF happens, then we can defend ourselves when a threat concurs. Then we neutralize that threat and move on to the next.


----------



## Ravensoracle

1 or 2 miles is going to be about the max you can get with them. I've used them travelling and the best I get is when I can still see the vehicle I am talking to on the highway. I mainly use them around the house to tell the kids when it is time to get back inside or when I am at the campground and want some help to back in the RV with kids(not mine) running around.

If you need distance then CB (Ok for local stuff) or Ham/Amatuer radio (has a lot more flexibility). The ;owest level Ham license is only $15 or so and the test only takes a couple of weekends to study for if you just want to study the questions. I'm not sure what the GMRS license is running anymore, I keep to FRS radios.


----------



## ZoomZoom

As already mentioned, I'd keep it legal while laws are in place. I just stick to FRS since I live in the hills and neither is going further then a mile. Also sticking to FRS allows me a wider group. A lot of our use during ATV riding. We have in-helmet headsets, mikes... Using FRS, it's just a matter of picking a channel. If you use GMRS, only a percentage of the radios have it and how many are licensed to actually use it?


----------



## TheLazyL

My thought is FRS and GMRS. You only need a license for the GMRS IF YOU USE IT!

If/when TEOTWAWKI then who's around to check for GMRS licensing? You have more frequencies to choose from for security purposes. And the FCC has proposed removing the licensing requirement.

To address the range or distance question. 20 meters on the amateur band can get you communications around the world. But do you really want to broadcast to the world that you are setting up an ambush for the bad guys on the north side of the road between the big rock and the barn?

My theory to have layered communications.

Midland GXT FRS/GRMS for local patrol and BOL communications

CB (with side bands) for communications between neighbors and long range patrols.

Amateur (HAM) for communications to other states or countries.

A quality scanner to gather information, who's out there and what they're flapping their jaws about.

All of the above capable of running on 12 VDC.

My other theory.

Survivors that have spent the previous life constantly yakking on cell phones will get themselves and their group killed of early if you give them access to a 2-way radio.


----------



## LincTex

ihaveMANHIDE said:


> Need some walkie talkies, any suggestions????


Get some BaoFeng UV-5R radios, and program them wi6th your FRS freq's.

http://www.amazon.com/BaoFeng-UV-5R-136-174-400-480-Dual-Band/dp/B007H4VT7A


----------



## Justaguy987

Question, can the BaoFeng UV-5R radio operate on AA or AAA batteries or just the battery pack it comes with? I am seriously considering buying a couple of them but want to get some with more power options than just the bat pack that comes with them. Thanks.


----------



## zombieresponder

As far as I can tell, there isn't a AA battery tray available for the UV-5R. There is at least one other Baofeng transceiver that does have that option though.


----------



## invision

Justaguy987 said:


> Question, can the BaoFeng UV-5R radio operate on AA or AAA batteries or just the battery pack it comes with? I am seriously considering buying a couple of them but want to get some with more power options than just the bat pack that comes with them. Thanks.


I have a few of these, even the car charger is the size of the pack... Aka, you can't recharge off your car.... Haven't seen a AA or AAA pack for them...


----------



## Justaguy987

Thanks for the replies. I am looking for a relatively inexpensive transceiver but would really like one that I can recharge the batteries for with a small solar panel.


----------



## invision

Justaguy987 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I am looking for a relatively inexpensive transceiver but would really like one that I can recharge the batteries for with a small solar panel.


This is my next major purchase... Actually 2 of them

https://www.goalzero.com/shop/p/138//7:1/?gclid=CIrP1Zfk_rUCFQWxnQodYkwAcw

This way, I can use on to have the deep freezer run a couple hours, also run ham and iPad/laptop off of it, the other to power 2 Cpaps machines every night.

It is expensive, and they do make smaller units, but look at some of their products... Also, if your just going on hand held transceivers, what range are you looking to transmit?


----------



## Justaguy987

I wish. I have been DROOLING over one of those for over a year. I do have two of the guide 10 kits so I can charge batteries and phones. As far as range, I plan to get a base station for where I live (currently renting so installing any type of outdoor antenna will be a problem). I want two handhelds for if I need to BO. As far as distance, I would like the base to go about 300 miles to where my parents are, handhelds mostly just for communicating with my wife, who should not be very far away so 15 to 20 miles would be enough. Truth be told, do to schedules, I will not even be able to take a ham test till August, but learning about ham is VERY high on my priorities list. 

Sorry to hijack this thread.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF

I have a pair of the 36 mile radio's, Motorola I think, the max I can get is two or three miles, small town plenty of trees and power lines... Hope this helps...


----------



## webeable

Check pout hand held marine radios, range is very good. My midland is 25 watts 2 channels are for emergency 9, and 16 but I have shot 25 miles on lake, and 8 on land.


----------



## talob

I just got a couple of Motorola radios from Amazon, don't know if they are any better or worse than others but they do take rechargable AA batterys that I charge with the charger powerd by a solar panel.


----------



## invision

Justaguy987 said:


> I wish. I have been DROOLING over one of those for over a year. I do have two of the guide 10 kits so I can charge batteries and phones. As far as range, I plan to get a base station for where I live (currently renting so installing any type of outdoor antenna will be a problem). I want two handhelds for if I need to BO. As far as distance, I would like the base to go about 300 miles to where my parents are, handhelds mostly just for communicating with my wife, who should not be very far away so 15 to 20 miles would be enough. Truth be told, do to schedules, I will not even be able to take a ham test till August, but learning about ham is VERY high on my priorities list.
> 
> Sorry to hijack this thread.


For studying - check out http://www.hamradiolicenseexam.com - yes, it does cost to go through the practice exams - but it also gives you good reads on every subject too... I started that online test prep and within 2 days I was ready to pass, but I had to wait almost a month for the closest testing place, so I just refreshed every day....

Someone more experienced than me will have to talk about 300 miles and antenna that can go that far - my goal was about 35 miles easy to do with a decent mobile and antenna.


----------



## zombieresponder

invision said:


> This is my next major purchase... Actually 2 of them
> 
> https://www.goalzero.com/shop/p/138//7:1/?gclid=CIrP1Zfk_rUCFQWxnQodYkwAcw
> 
> This way, I can use on to have the deep freezer run a couple hours, also run ham and iPad/laptop off of it, the other to power 2 Cpaps machines every night.
> 
> It is expensive, and they do make smaller units, but look at some of their products... Also, if your just going on hand held transceivers, what range are you looking to transmit?


You can accomplish the same thing for less money, and probably have more capacity as a bonus. There's a thread in the electricity forum(I think) about putting one of those together from scratch. I'm guessing you could do it for $1k or less, each.


----------



## zombieresponder

Justaguy987 said:


> I wish. I have been DROOLING over one of those for over a year. I do have two of the guide 10 kits so I can charge batteries and phones. As far as range, I plan to get a base station for where I live (currently renting so installing any type of outdoor antenna will be a problem). I want two handhelds for if I need to BO. As far as distance, I would like the base to go about 300 miles to where my parents are, handhelds mostly just for communicating with my wife, who should not be very far away so 15 to 20 miles would be enough. Truth be told, do to schedules, I will not even be able to take a ham test till August, but learning about ham is VERY high on my priorities list.
> 
> Sorry to hijack this thread.


For 300 mile range, you need HF radio and not VHF/UHF. Unless you want to learn, and be limited to, morse code, you'll need at least a general class license. Some antenna designs can be easily hidden and still function well.

At 15-20 miles, you're well within the range of voice communications using 2 meter VHF equipment, under most circumstances. Terrain will affect range a great deal with VHF/UHF communications.


----------



## invision

zombieresponder said:


> For 300 mile range, you need HF radio and not VHF/UHF. Unless you want to learn, and be limited to, morse code, you'll need at least a general class license. Some antenna designs can be easily hidden and still function well.
> 
> At 15-20 miles, you're well within the range of voice communications using 2 meter VHF equipment, under most circumstances. Terrain will affect range a great deal with VHF/UHF communications.


Just a question... Couldn't you also use VoIP on the HF band or have I confused my bands?


----------



## LincTex

Justaguy987 said:


> Question, can the BaoFeng UV-5R radio operate on AA or AAA batteries or just the battery pack it comes with? I want to get some with more power options ...


The small battery pack will last for days... I imagine the larger one available would last way over a week. There is also an adapter to run from a 12 volt lighter socket, I ordered a couple of those.


----------



## LincTex

zombieresponder said:


> You can accomplish the same thing for less money, and probably have more capacity as a bonus. There's a thread in the electricity forum(I think) about putting one of those together from scratch. I'm guessing you could do it for $1k or less, each.


Right here: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/d-i-y-solar-generator-less-than-500-a-15496/

Yes, easily. You could also integrate the components into your BOV (easily removable, too) to take up less space.



invision said:


> This is my next major purchase... Actually 2 of them https://www.goalzero.com/shop/p/138//7:1/?gclid=CIrP1Zfk_rUCFQWxnQodYkwAcw


Battery Capacity :	1250Wh (12V, 100Ah)
Not really very impressive, I would like to do a practical test to see if it lives up to its claims before buying multiples.


----------



## zombieresponder

invision said:


> Just a question... Couldn't you also use VoIP on the HF band or have I confused my bands?


I'm not familiar with VoIP, so I can't answer that. I do know that techs are limited to the morse code portion of almost all the HF bands they have access to though.


----------



## zombieresponder

LincTex said:


> Right here: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/d-i-y-solar-generator-less-than-500-a-15496/
> 
> Yes, easily. You could also integrate the components into your BOV (easily removable, too) to take up less space.
> 
> Battery Capacity :	1250Wh (12V, 100Ah)
> Not really very impressive, I would like to do a practical test to see if it lives up to its claims before buying multiples.


I was thinking big. 240w panel, two quality golf cart batteries, two inverters, two charge controllers, etc..


----------



## runningYank

talob said:


> I just got a couple of Motorola radios from Amazon, don't know if they are any better or worse than others but they do take rechargable AA batterys that I charge with the charger powerd by a solar panel.


talob, what model # is the radio? I'm looking for a good set of USB rechargeable walkies (would be nice if batteries can be swapped as well)


----------



## Shammua

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned MURS radios. No license needed, decent range, hardly anyone else ever on those freqs so little interference and not priced through the roof. 
I've also recent learned you can tie it with some security stuff for your home too if you happen to have decent property.


----------



## talob

runningYank said:


> talob, what model # is the radio? I'm looking for a good set of USB rechargeable walkies (would be nice if batteries can be swapped as well)


The radios were note were Motorola MT352R FRS\GMRS used them for a couple of weeks and they quit working had to send em back to to Amazon, got another set on the way.


----------



## runningYank

hmm... has anyone had any luck with USB rechargeable walkies?


----------



## bigdadvrod

ihaveMANHIDE said:


> Oh haha nevermind! They have 36 miles. They looks badass thanks guys!


That so called 36 mile range? Fergit it...aint gonna happen. You MAY get 5 or 6 miles in optimal conditions. Those are purely line of sight.


----------



## smaj100

I was surfing through Amazon and saw these. I have to admit I can fly a multimillion dollar helicopter, send txt messages and data files, run a radar and shoot you all at the same time. But I dont know jack about these or any other radios. I figured I would ask what kind of range could you reasonably be able to expect out of these and would they be worth the money for local comms and security around the farm?

http://www.amazon.com/BF-888S-Porta...=UTF8&qid=1375385587&sr=1-24&keywords=baofeng


----------



## Geek999

I am a General License Ham, relatively new at it, so if someone more knowledgeable than I wants to correct anything I say I won't be offended. Here are the choices as I see them:

First, you can listen to anything. There are no restrictions on listening. As soon as you transmit you need to be aware of licensing rules.

For a truly unlicensed service there is CB. It is limited to 40 channels and the power is restricted, so range will be limited to a few miles even if you have line of sight.

FRS and GMRS are generally package in the same radio these days. GMRS does require a license but there is no test. Just fill out the form and pay the fee. It covers up to 5 radios, so you only need one license for a typical family. The ranges of 36 miles etc. that you see are completely theoretical and not real world. The curvature of the earth is enough that you won't have line of sight unless you and the person you are communicating with have hills or towers working in your favor.

Amateur Radio (HAM). There are 3 levels of licensing and you must pass a test for each level. Each level requires about 10 hours of study and $14 fee. The first level of test is Technician. This gives you the right to transmit primarily in VHF and UHF bands. These bands will carry about 30 miles, contingent again on line of sight, which you usually don't have. However, many areas have "repeaters" in the area, located on towers, run by local radio clubs. By using a repeater 30-50 mile range is pretty common and achievable.

At this point you ask "what if the repeater goes down". Since many HAMS are involved with emergency communications, the repeater sites are more robust than you might expect. The ones in this area performed well during Hurricane Sandy. On the other hand, you cannot count on them, so if you want 30-50 mile range you need to start thinking about an antenna on your roof or your own antenna tower.

The next level of license is General. This provides the right to transmit on HF frequencies. These frequencies tend to employ propagation by bouncing the radio wave off the ionosphere, so they are used for very long distance communication. Morse code is used heavily among HAMS operating in these frequencies and the radios tend to get more expensive, but the antennsa used are frequently a very long wire strung horizontally.

The top level of license is Extra. This gives you the right to a few more frequencies, but not enough for me to find it compelling.

Finally, throughout the HAM world there is a lot of interest in digital modes, which provide the ability to send emails, Voip, etc.

The bottom line is you can listen to anything, but if you want to transmit anything beyond a couple miles, you should consider getting a HAM license. At that point you are limited by your level of interest vs. what you would like to accomplish.

Finally a note on the various radios mentioned in the thread. There are a number of FRS/GMRS models mentioned. Ignore the ranges quoted as they are irrelevant to actual conditions. There also won't be anything to listen to due to the range limitations. They will work as short range communications within a small group.

The Baofeng UV-5R is a VHF HAM radio. Without a license, you can listen and hear more than you'll get from a FRS/GMRS radio depending on the repeaters in your area, amount of HAM activity, etc. There is a battery pack available for AA or AAA batteries. If you want to transmit you'll need a Technician license. Because of the low price, these make excellent "prepper" radios to toss in a Faraday cage, use as a backup to a more expensive radio or just use to learn more about HAM radio.

If you get seriously into HAM radio, then you'll probably wind up with multiple radios, a variety of antennas, etc. That is a whole different level of discussion.


----------



## LincTex

smaj100 said:


> I figured I would ask what kind of range could you reasonably be able to expect out of these and would they be worth the money for local comms and security around the farm?


BaoFeng UV-5R's (very popular, good support) can be programmed with FRS/GMRS freq's, I would imagine you could do the same with those.

UV-5R:

http://hamgear.wordpress.com/2012/04/07/setting-up-and-programming-your-uv-5r/

http://www.whenshtf.com/threads/47405-Thinking-about-going-to-GMRS/page3


----------



## kc5uzd

UV5R is a good HT, not easy to program without software... and a 1/2 wave replacement antenna (with an adapter) wakes these little HT's up


----------



## LincTex

kc5uzd said:


> a 1/2 wave replacement antenna (with an adapter) wakes these little HT's up


http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f5/walking-stick-antenna-2m-70cm-383/

:thumbraise: Also makes a great self defense weapon!!


----------



## KB6XXX

invision said:


> For studying - check out http://www.hamradiolicenseexam.com - yes, it does cost to go through the practice exams


You can get the practice test on QRZ.COM for free. Also, contrary to an earlier post in this thread about ham radio the license itself is free and also good for ten years. It is the test itself that is a max of 15 bucks. Well worth getting the license trust me. The Tech study book is about 25 bucks from Gordon West who is considered one of the easiest study books there is. Getting the license also teaches you how and why everything works the way it does which could be very helpful when the shtf.


----------



## smaj100

Alright I broke down and got a uv-5r+. Any recommendations on programming freqs and settings? I bought a flexible antenna for it which should improve the signal. I just want to have it for listening since I don't have a license yet, but wanted to have the ability to communicate should the Shtfan.


----------



## Geek999

smaj100 said:


> Alright I broke down and got a uv-5r+. Any recommendations on programming freqs and settings? I bought a flexible antenna for it which should improve the signal. I just want to have it for listening since I don't have a license yet, but wanted to have the ability to communicate should the Shtfan.


Depending on where you are located, there should be some repeaters in your area. These would be my first choice. You need to program both the transmit and receive frequencies. Next just use the scanner function and listen for an evening and see where you find people talking.


----------



## LincTex

smaj100 said:


> Alright I broke down and got a uv-5r+. Any recommendations on programming freqs and settings?


http://hamgear.wordpress.com/2012/04/07/setting-up-and-programming-your-uv-5r/

http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/10349






http://www.miklor.com/uv5r/UV5R-FAQ.php

http://forums.radioreference.com/budget-entry-level-transceivers/245523-setting-up-my-uv-5r.html

http://lwra.us/?page_id=2872


----------



## labotomi

Justaguy987 said:


> Question, can the BaoFeng UV-5R radio operate on AA or AAA batteries or just the battery pack it comes with? I am seriously considering buying a couple of them but want to get some with more power options than just the bat pack that comes with them. Thanks.





zombieresponder said:


> As far as I can tell, there isn't a AA battery tray available for the UV-5R. There is at least one other Baofeng transceiver that does have that option though.


I haven't tried one but they are available.

http://www.radioddity.com/uk/baofeng-battery-case-6-x-aa-battery-for-uv-5r.html


----------



## LincTex

labotomi said:


> I haven't tried one but they are available.
> http://www.radioddity.com/uk/baofeng-battery-case-6-x-aa-battery-for-uv-5r.html


I haven't tried one.... and I won't be either.

Here is why: I seem to be having epidemic problems with any sort of battery case made in China. Weak spring, thin metal, poor contacts, etc. seem to plague me. The picture posted seems to be of about the same laity of the type of case I have a lot of problems with.

SLA (sealed lead acid) batteries have now become small enough and price low enough that it just makes more sense to me (personally) to get a 12 volt car adapter for the radio and use a small 12 volt SLA battery to power it. It is also very easy to solar charge 12 volt batteries... I have had mixed results solar charging AA batteries.


----------



## Geek999

The Baofeng's have the advantage of being half the price of other Chinese manufacturers, which are less than half the price of brand name manufacturers. At that price, you could put up with weak springs in the battery tray or other flimsy aspects of construction.

I sort of like the idea of getting one, testing it, and then dropping it into a Faraday cage, and going back to quality gear for routine use.


----------



## LincTex

Geek999 said:


> At that price, you could put up with weak springs in the battery tray or other flimsy aspects of construction.


NO.

I have an Icom IC-A22 handheld that is NOT a "cheap" chinese radio, and I am always fighting with the multitude of issues in the battery tray!!! (it holds 10 AA's)

I can only imagine how much worse it *can* get..... so I'll pass. 
SLA 12v for me all the way.


----------



## Geek999

LincTex said:


> NO.
> 
> I have an Icom IC-A22 handheld that is NOT a "cheap" chinese radio, and I am always fighting with the multitude of issues in the battery tray!!! (it holds 10 AA's)
> 
> I can only imagine how much worse it *can* get..... so I'll pass.
> SLA 12v for me all the way.


If you already have what you want you don't need a Baofeng.


----------



## LincTex

Geek999 said:


> If you already have what you want you don't need a Baofeng.


It's currently air-band VHF only... not sure if it's reprogrammable? I have a LOT of other older aircraft radios I keep around .......for no reason.


----------



## Geek999

LincTex said:


> It's currently air-band VHF only... not sure if it's reprogrammable? I have a LOT of other older aircraft radios I keep around .......for no reason.


Most of the HTs, including the better ones are VHF/UHF. They advertise HF, but that is receive only and requires an antenna. Some provide more, but if you think yours is too limited and you don't want a cheap Baofeng, you might want to consider a Yaesu or Icom or something else in the under $500 range.


----------



## k0xxx

Geek999 said:


> ...[snip]...At that price, you could put up with weak springs in the battery tray or other flimsy aspects of construction.
> 
> I sort of like the idea of getting one, testing it, and then dropping it into a Faraday cage, and going back to quality gear for routine use.


Not me. I might play with cheaper/flimsy stuff now, but I wouldn't want to have to rely on it in a true emergency. Saving $50 or $100 won't seem that great of a deal if it breaks when I need it most.

For me at least, Icom, Yaesu, Kenwood, Alinco, etc., are what I want in a SHTF event.


----------



## TheLazyL

Geek999 said:


> The Baofeng's have the advantage of being half the price of other Chinese manufacturers, which are less than half the price of brand name manufacturers. At that price, you could put up with weak springs in the battery tray or other flimsy aspects of construction.....


I'm not following your logic.

Since the battery tray springs are weak, flimsy construction, 1/2 the price of other Chinese radios and 1/4 the price of brand name radios.

Wouldn't logic dictate the reliability of the radios also be suspect?


----------



## SmokeyNJ

anything you can get that takes common batteries (AA, AAA) some come with rechargeable batts/packs but best if they go both ways. Also ease and price points of accessories (earbuds and microphones) also water proofness.

Even if you get a few 'higher end' units for your main people and LOTS of cheap ones for 'secondary personnel"

JMO


----------



## Geek999

I seem to have touched a few nerves. I am not advising anyone who wants to buy a high quality radio from doing so. I have a Yaesu HT myself and am quite pleased with it.

My point is that Baofeng has managed to produce a product that is so cheap, it opens up HAM radio to folks who would otherwise balk at the price. The same units can serve as backups to your quality gear, units to hand out to members of your group, trade goods, etc.

Almost anyone could afford to put a couple of these in a Faraday cage, but my expensive radios get used. They aren't in a Faraday cage and I am not springing large sums to back up those units with similar units in case of an EMP. I am seriously considering a couple Baofengs going into a cage and if I never have a reason to open the cage, no biggie.


----------



## k0xxx

I don't believe that any nerves were touched, just differences of opinion. I have never tried the cheap Chinese radios because, over the years that I have been a Ham, I have acquired ample name brand radios. These are kept in a shielded enclosure when not being used, and I have enough that I never have had to use them all at one time. My primary radios used around our property aren't Ham radios, but are spread spectrum, frequency hopping radios that provide better security and don't require a license. The Ham H/T's are our back-ups under most conditions.


----------



## Geek999

k0xxx said:


> I don't believe that any nerves were touched, just differences of opinion. I have never tried the cheap Chinese radios because, over the years that I have been a Ham, I have acquired ample name brand radios. These are kept in a shielded enclosure when not being used, and I have enough that I never have had to use them all at one time. My primary radios used around our property aren't Ham radios, but are spread spectrum, frequency hopping radios that provide better security and don't require a license. The Ham H/T's are our back-ups under most conditions.


I'd be curious to know more about the shielded enclosure.


----------



## k0xxx

Geek999 said:


> I'd be curious to know more about the shielded enclosure.


At our secondary BOL, I have a wooden footlocker that has aluminum sheeting on the outside, and brass screen lining the inside. The screening is insulated from the contents of the box.

At our home, we have an non working refrigerator that has brass screening around the gasket seam of the door, and fridge where the gasket presses against it. The screening is screwed on so that it is connected electrically to the metal of the fridge and door. When the door is closed, the door and the "box" of the fridge are in electrical contact with each other. Sorta like a gasket made of screen. I keep spare electronics in the fridge, like laptops, small solar panels, radios, etc. The cord is cut off of the refrigerator and a hasp and lock has been added to keep prying eyes out.


----------



## Sybil6

I stalk this thread. I absolutely stalk this thread. But I have never had a question until now and I don't know how it JUST hit me. 
I am completely ignorant of how to get a license of use or what the requirements for a license might be or if I'm even old enough to apply. 
I have no idea how I just realized all this. Oh my god. Help. Hahaha.


----------



## Geek999

Sybil6 said:


> I stalk this thread. I absolutely stalk this thread. But I have never had a question until now and I don't know how it JUST hit me.
> I am completely ignorant of how to get a license of use or what the requirements for a license might be or if I'm even old enough to apply.
> I have no idea how I just realized all this. Oh my god. Help. Hahaha.


You lost me here. Do you have a question or are you joking?


----------



## Sybil6

Geek999 said:


> You lost me here. Do you have a question or are you joking?


For a radio license. How would I apply?? I just realized I have no clue at all. I'm so sorry for any confusion but I am serious.


----------



## Geek999

Sybil6 said:


> For a radio license. How would I apply?? I just realized I have no clue at all. I'm so sorry for any confusion but I am serious.


Quite alright. To get a license you need to take a test. Most people can prepare for the test with about 10 hours of study. The most basic license is a "Technician" license. This gives you the right to transmit on a set of frequencies. Then if you are inclined there is a "General" license, which requires another test and opens up more frequencies, and finally an "Extra" license which is as high as it goes. All you get with each license is the priveledge of using more frequencies. The tests cost $14 to take. They are offerred widely. If you do a Google search for "Ham license" or "Amateur Radio license" you'll get hits for places to take the tests, study guides, etc.

Communications is an important component of prepping on two levels 1) you want to know what is going on. A bit of knowledge can make a huge difference in decisions you make, and 2) the ability to communicate within your group or with others you want to communicate with.

Most groups try to have at least one licensed Ham.


----------



## k0xxx

Sybil6 said:


> For a radio license. How would I apply?? I just realized I have no clue at all. I'm so sorry for any confusion but I am serious.


If you want, feel free to PM me with your general location (no address or specific location information, please) and I can help you locate a Ham club close to you. Most Ham clubs have volunteer examiners that can administer the test. There are several sources for taking practice tests on the web. QRZ.com and eHam.net are two, but you can find more by doing a web search. (personally I like eHam better than QRZ, because after taking the test, it show what you got wrong and what the correct answer was).

The tests questions are pulled from a pool of questions. Once you are confident that you can pass the test, contact the club to find out when they will be administering tests. Most clubs charge an administrative fee of $15 or less. You should bring the fee and an official photo ID (driver's license, passport, etc.) along with a photocopy of the ID. There are other forms of ID accepted, depending on your age. The club will let you know if there is anything else that they require.

Let me know if I can answer anything specific for you.


----------



## LincTex

k0xxx said:


> If you want, feel free to PM me with your general location (no address or specific location information, please) and I can help you locate a Ham club close to you.


In a "mountainous region"...



Sybil6 said:


> I live two hours from Atlanta.


Probably start here:
http://www.hamdepot.com/states/ga.asp

http://www.dxzone.com/catalog/Ham_Radio/Clubs/North_America/USA/Georgia/

http://www.w4doc.org/

http://atlantahamfest.org/

A list of 2 meter repeaters in the area:
http://www.w4doc.org/images/repeaters/atlanta2014420repeaters20v090609.pdf

http://www.w4bti.org/index.html

http://w4gbu.home.mindspring.com/w4ibm.htm


----------



## k0xxx

Well done *LincTex*.


----------



## Sybil6

Thanks guys! Continue on with the original point, I've got the info I need now.


----------



## jackpreparednessexpert

Here's my top 3 recommendations for the best walkie talkies:

1. Uniden GMR1838-2CK

- There is a built-in emergency weather alert
- Long battery life and a good range make this one of the best walkie talkies

2. Motorola TalkAbout MB140R

- The Motorola TalkAbout MB140R is water resistant
- This is a great device for using in boats or wet situations

3. Midland LXT114

- The Midland LXT114 charges through the headset jack
- Offers some practical features, such as water resistance and VOX for hands-free operation.


----------



## Tradecraft

I recommend the Midland GXT1000VP4 36-Mile 50-Channel FRS/GMRS Two-Way Radio. I have used a lot of radios and these are better than Motorola and Uniden.

Check them out at: http://www.amazon.com/Midland-GXT10...e=UTF8&qid=1393991640&sr=8-2&keywords=midland


----------



## TheLazyL

Tradecraft said:


> I recommend the Midland GXT1000VP4 36-Mile 50-Channel FRS/GMRS Two-Way Radio. I have used a lot of radios and these are better than Motorola and Uniden.
> 
> Check them out at: http://www.amazon.com/Midland-GXT10...e=UTF8&qid=1393991640&sr=8-2&keywords=midland


Same radios I have. Very well satisfied. I did go with the camo models.

Woods with small hill terrain.

GRMS frequencies I get about 2 miles
FRS frequencies about 1.1 miles


----------



## fred45

*head sets on walkies*

I am using midland FRS radios in my office, and having trouble with head sets, we are using the clear coil in the ear with the collar clip on mic and they stop working after 3-4 months any recommendations?
Thanks


----------

